# graveyard skull or similar?



## Dnsn302 (Apr 14, 2013)

before i throw in the towel , id like to see if anyone can throw me a bone here on the forum
i purchased a graveyard skulls skull with 5 servos (tilt, nod,turn,eye updown, eyel/r) it also had the quick connect cables . no controller
i purchased the ssc-32 and got the trial of vsa( which is super easy to use but worthless in demo mode) 
:jol:things i can use direction on are:jol:
powerkit? what was this ? what is recomended?
how do you hook up power to the eyes?
does anyone have pictures of there ssc-32 hooked up to 
the quick connect cables?
anyone have any of GYS tutorials? 
(i swear there site was still up when i purchased the skull)
i used a efx-tek prop-1 and a random servo movement program
to play a little, even tryed to create a small show for pratice. 
so if all else fails ill purchase the HC-8 and go that direction i just hate to waste the cable kit and ssc-32 thanks for any help!!! - Dan


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Dang, sorry, not familiar with that one.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am sure one of the geniuses here will be able to help...Otaku, Halstaff, or any of those super smart guys can help you....just be patient...they are very busy guys....you have to promise me that you will post a video when you get it working though.....please...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Last I checked, the Graveyard Skulls site is still showing as "new site coming soon". I did find a related site with photos of someone's 3-axis skull set up that might be of interest:

http://www.firediving.com/projects/3_axis_skull.htm

And there might be something of use here:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9CC1B7C4FAB60196


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

I can likely help you.

I actually had a design that GYS was going to build. I will not go into the details.

But the control of all 3 axis skull is pretty easy to figure out.

Here is my greeter based on my design.






Take some shots of the quick connect.

I will see if I can locate the eye connection for you. I saw a tutorial on this somewhere.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

would this help?

http://www.firediving.com/projects/3_axis_skull.htm

already posted.. late to the party again.. sorry.. LOL


----------



## MaxSinister (Sep 24, 2010)

Seems odd to pull down an entire site while a new one is being built. Why not just leave the old one up so people could at least get some help with what they bought. Bad move...just my opinion.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Could be over.*

Max,

I was told they are out of business. Not sure if true.


----------

